# Cool Picture



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Managed to snap this from my iPhone after about crapping myself when it jumped right by me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice timing. Great pic


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I can see the flying ray. If it wasnt for your description, I can also see a pelican flying and what looks to be taking a dump. Lol. Very nice timing on catching him mid-air. O*D*W


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Haha that'd be a hell of a dump. Bad fish will get ya


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Pretty sweet shot there, I've yet to see one in person!


----------



## eyc0r (Sep 20, 2012)

That's sick... I never knew rays did that... Awesome pic! Thanks for sharing...

*Note to self: bring waterproof camera on Florida trip...


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Very cool picture! Gotta love it when everything falls into place and you get a great shot like that!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome! I had one do that right by me last year, and I couldn't describe how cool it was to people. Those mantas are big and freaky looking. I was near the no motor zone across from Sherman Cove when I saw it.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty sweet pic and great timing!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I got really lucky. He jumped by me and scared me then I just started snapping in his general direction, never expected to get a shot. I definitely recommend a waterproof camera. If you have a chance to get something that can do video and capture images from it that's even better. We had a huge school of jacks swim under us that could have been an awesome shot too. Just too scared too hold my iPhone under water without a float on it. You never know what's gonna happen out there.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Did a little edit on my iPhone looks pretty cool. New iOS allows uploading files to websites like a pc. Had to try it out.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Saw the same thing last week near the pass as well. Sucker jumped about 6 times straight in a row, it's been a while since I saw one doing that.


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

nice picture your pretty quick on the draw


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great shot man. Theyve been out there doing that the last few weeks.

The craziest thing happened one day when I was on a boat. We were anchored up bottom fishing and all of a sudden it sounded like a bomb went off. This ray had to have been ten feet across and jumped a mere yards off our stern.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

GoPro cameras will do all of that for you.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Cool Shot, I have never seen a Ray do that before.

Great Timing. Cheers..... 


:drink::beer: :drink:


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

We've seen them in the pass before was really awesome


----------

